# Building Camera Calibration Preset with NIK corrections



## mirekti (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi there,

is there a way to create a camera profile which would include the Nik corrections too? At the moment I don't like neither what I get from the default Adobe standard profile nor from the Embedded profile. The way I correct this is I use some Contrast features from Nik software, but this produces an extra TIFF file which is big in size, and it sits next to my dng file.

I'd like to have a camera profile that would automatically apply my contrast corrections from Nik in Lightroom.

Other than that, I noticed people create many profiles like Camera Sun, Camera Sunny shade, Camera Overcast, Camera Overcas shade etc. On the other hand there is only one Adobe standard profile. This somehow confuses me. What is the temperature the Adobe standard is calibrated for? Does Adobe standard profile change it's corrections based on the AWB. If so, Is it possible to create one profile from above mentioned Camera Sun, Shade... profiles that would be a one profile, and than based on my AWB setting apply correct adjustment.

Thank you!!


----------



## davidedric (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't  think this can be done.   The Nik changes are made to a TIFF file and are pixel changes.    When the TIFF is handed back to Light room the changes are "baked in".    I believe that with  Photoshop and Smart Objects something like this is possible,  but I am not a PS user. 

Dave


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you set your Contrast. etc.  in Develop module, then save a Preset. Apply the Preset when you import. The Preset can include a Camera profile.


----------



## mirekti (Dec 5, 2013)

Sure, I can save a preset. The thing is, Nik software has for example Soft contrast in Contrast Only module, and some other contrast sliders in Pro Contrast module that cannot be compared to the simple Contrast slider within the Lightroom. My idea was to have those contrast corrections applied on all photos as a starting point, and than continue with the Lightroom. Too bad.  

Does anyone know whether Adober Standard, and Embedded profiles are calibrated for one temperature or the algorithm changes as one moves the Temp slider in Develop mode?


----------

